# HotShot Turbo Kit



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Hey guys...Im going to be buying the HotShot Turbo Kit for the ga16de pretty soon and I was wanna get peoples input and outputs on it and what they really think of it. Think it is really worth it? Whats the set boost level and whats the max amount of boost you could run on the stock internals. Would 9:1 compression be good to run higher boost?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its worth it i think, i personally dont have the time to build my own turbo and this kit has been proven many times.. right no they have done 14.5 psi on stock internals.. go to www.nissanperformancemag.com go to the project 1.6T


----------



## SKEEBODET (Dec 13, 2003)

OH HELL YEAH ITS WORTH...TRY TO GET THE OTHER OPTION OF A DISCO POTATO...BASICALLY IT MEANS A WIDER T28 AND IT SPOOLS QUICKER THAN A REGULAR T28...I GOT 1 AND IT SPOOLS AT BETWEEN 2500-3000RPM'S

'97 NISSAN LUCINO GA16DET http://members.cardomain.com/discopotato200sx


----------

